# Whats wrong with this fish? should i be worried about the rest



## Chalder (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello all,

I am new to the aqaurium world but have had my tank set up for a while and its been running smooth so far with healthy fish. 

However i have just purchased two small fish and one has died after just two days, attached is the photo of the fish and if you look closley you can see the red section on its back. 

Can you please advise what this is and if i should be worried about the rest of my fish getting infected? also i would be intreasted to know if this problem has come from my tank or if the fish has had this problem when i bought it?

Thank you in advance for any replies.

Regards
Jason


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't see the pic, but if it is a discoloration just behind the dorsal fin, sounds like saddleback columnaris. You can treat it with Binox, made by jungle labs. A hard disease to treat.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Same thing cant's see the photo. First question I have is what size tank and who else is in it. Helps to look at all possibilities before deciding on one and being attacked by another fish is always a possibility.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Post the pic in the photo gallery on this site and then post a link.


----------



## Chalder (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies so far and i have 4 male guppies in the tank.

Here is a link to the picture Aquarium Gallery - ill fish

Hope this one works.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure what that is. Try going to guppies.com and posting your pic there. A lot of people know their stuff for guppy related diseases over there.


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

That's a guppy???


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, wasn't sure myself, but he did say 4 guppies.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought it was a cory but hard to be sure. Do you know what kind of fish it is?


----------



## Chalder (Oct 24, 2010)

Thats not a guppy its a small catfish, guppies are the other fish in my tank sorry i should have quoted the comment that ask what else was in with them.

New to fourms lol


----------

